# support for Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174?



## gotdrip88 (Dec 4, 2021)

I once had a debian installed on my device (QCA6174)
with which wifi wasnt detected
I simply fixed it by installing a firmware deb
but how do I get it ready on FreeBSD


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 5, 2021)

Does the device appear in dmesg(8), and is it a USB or build-in device?


----------



## gotdrip88 (Dec 5, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> Does the device appear in dmesg(8), and is it a USB or build-in device?


built in and yes


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 5, 2021)

Please post output of `pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`.


----------



## Emrion (Dec 5, 2021)

See: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/wifi-shows-up-in-pciconf-but-not-configured-as-wlan0.80710
There is a package for that: net/wifibox 
Never used it.


----------

